# Song by Jody Hale...



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hi Guys...Here is a link to a friend of mine here in Grand Falls Windsor...Great singer /Songwriter ...Oh yeah, he is also playing one of my guitars..hope you enjoy....Larry

YouTube - newfiefiddler's Channel


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

nice man..but not quite in the good section..


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

al3d said:


> nice man..but not quite in the good section..


Would you like to elaborate on that statement


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I think Alain possibly missed the fact that you are a luthier and that Jody H. is playing an instrument that you built. Just a guess.

Thanks for the link. Great playing ang beautful sounding guitar.

cheers

Dave


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OH..i tought you met he bought your guitar and was just playing it...did'nt realised you MADE the guitar..


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Beautiful song and an equally beautiful sounding guitar.

Regards,


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i agree with wannabegood very nice larry


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Indeed, it's sounds quite nice Larry!

Great job!


----------



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2009)

The guitar sounds really nice Larry. Great recording. I notice the single wide channel around the rosette. Is that how you make most of your rosettes?


----------

